# Vive la playstation 3 !!!



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2008)

depuis des semaines voire des mois que je cherchais des infos et que je voulais visionner mes videos depuis le mac sur la tele en haute qualite

ca me faisait d'acheter un AppleTV et de le hacker sachant que le resultat n'etait pas garanti

je viens d'acheter une PS3 et elle reconnait tous les formats video presents sur le MBP 

je peux donc desormais regarder video et ecouter de la zik via la PS3 :love::love::love:

(ca peut paraitre anodin pour vous, mais pour moi c'est super decouverte)


Ben sans doute, mais ici, c'est le forum "AppleTV", pas le forum "PlayStation3" !


----------

